# Arugala??



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

[/IMG]








[/IMG]


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

It is Wild Lettuce. We have a lot of it around here.
PlantFiles: Picture #4 of Prickly Lettuce, China Lettuce, Wild Lettuce, Compass Plant, Horse Thistle, Milk Thistle (Lactuca serriola)


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

thanks chick


----------



## Big Dave (Feb 5, 2006)

We grew some arugula. To me it tasted like a skunks butt.


----------



## acde (Jul 25, 2011)

Big Dave said:


> We grew some arugula. To me it tasted like a skunks butt.


only one way to know that. icky:tmi:


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

Yucky arugula.
It would taste like a skunk's butt if the skunk had been living off pepper for about a month.
Blech... I hate arugula.


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

this stuff tasted like arugala. It has a long tap root.


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

Hmmm... I have never eaten wild lettuce, but it is edible and medicinal, so I don't know if it tastes like the dreaded green. 

Leave the little plant and see if it starts growing very tall. Wild lettuce wil have a stalk that grows up with the leaves all along it and arugula will just continue to look more or less the same and then bolt up a leafless type stem and bloom.
Now I am curious...


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

I transplanted it to another part of the garden while I was clearing the plot. I transplanted two of them, so hopefully they survive. I am curious also. I transpkanted a a plant that I think is chicory also. I was to see how it grows.


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

Looks more like rustic arugula than wild lettuce to me.


----------



## Ohio Rusty (Jan 18, 2008)

Big Dave's comment is so true and funny !! I've tried several times to eat th stuff ...it's just too bitter for me. I've tried it in salads, on sammich's fried, etc. In tiny amounts where the flavor doesn't affect the overall food, it is OK. I probably won't put it back in the garden again.
Ohio Rusty ><>


----------



## ldc (Oct 11, 2006)

I'm with Tiempo on this one, CB; looks like arugula sylvetica, the single original wild one from Italy!!! What's with the wimps? I love eating that stuff! Have 3 different patches growing and being picked this week. If picked before the temps hit 80 degrees, it isn't even bitter!!! Of course, I eat either way!


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

I love it too ldc, the flowers are delicious too.


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

it was not bitter, it had a an earthy thick flavor, sort of musky.


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

Was it spicy? Peppery?


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

yes, it was.


----------



## Trixters_muse (Jan 29, 2008)

Hi, I usually just lurk here but I know a little about this so thought I would throw my 1/2 cents worth in 

I am pretty sure it's arugula, I grow this and the roquette (rocket) variety. I love the peppery taste with a good vinaigrette dressing


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

City Bound said:


> yes, it was.


Yup, rustic (Italian) arugula. Yum.


----------



## silverseeds (Apr 28, 2012)

If its wild lettuce people are known to cut the stems a bit, and there is a white sap. People smoke this as a drug. I think it is the hopi tribe that use it for visions. I dont believe you can eat it to any large degree.


----------

